
Ask HN: Will you pay $99 pa for email service? - blackpanda
hey.com is charging that much.<p>Just curious how many would be fine with paying $99 per annum for email service for which pretty much 99.99% of the population does NOT pay.
======
mtmail
I pay 4 Euro ($4.50) per month currently and for at least the last 10 years.
Plus $22/year for the email client (postbox). Our work email is an additional
$20/year per account. $99 wouldn't be a stretch. The $99 sounds much, but
converted to $9/month it's similar to Netflix or Spotify and a 5% gain in
email productivity would be worth it. (From their annoucement video the
service doesn't fit my email work style.)

------
kevsim
I'm currently paying for Superhuman, which is $30/month. I really really like
it, though it's not even a full service like hey (it still depends on Gmail).
I'm working on an issue tracker that is heavily inspired by Superhuman [0] but
even if I wasn't, I still strongly consider shelling out the cash because the
user experience and the pace of feature development is awesome. They're saving
me time every single day and that's worth some money.

0: [https://kitemaker.co](https://kitemaker.co)

~~~
blackpanda
[https://www.kitemaker.co](https://www.kitemaker.co)

a working link

~~~
kevsim
[https://kitemaker.co](https://kitemaker.co) doesn't work for you? That's odd.
What browser/OS?

------
sha90
Fastmail nets around $50/year (if you pay annually) for mail + your own
domain, and if you don't need the domain, it's less.

Another $50/year really isn't that big of a stretch for some people, but I can
see how saving up to 70% on email would be a pretty easy choice for those who
don't really care that much about email and might even use gmail if it weren't
for needing a custom domain.

------
onion2k
Yes, but not really for the email service. The email side of things is pretty
boring. The way I see it is that if 'focus mode' saves me an hour or two a
week, and makes me actually reply to people more quickly, then $99 is a
bargain.

------
__d
Yes. I already pay for Fastmail / POBox.

~28c a day. It's not a big expense to control what is a fairly important
service.

~~~
Gibbon1
I pay too because I feel like having a stable email address is important. And
if I'm a paying customer I have some rights. Compare with a gmail account, you
have no right to anything.

------
verdverm
I'm already paying more than that for GSuite. Doubt anyone can do better than
their paid version right now

